# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi 2011 - Shefki Meka

## salamanda

GEZUAR 2011!

ANKTH

Ky shtrat...
I rehatshmi shtrat!

Nje fije peri prej jorganit rreth qafes...lakuar
Ngadale shternguar...

I rrezikshmi shtrat!

Tavan e dysheme nderrojne pozicione
Shtrati...pikture ne mur
I admiruar,ne shenjester si Al Kapone

----------


## salamanda

RRUGES

Lustraxhiu rrugac lexon karakterin e klienteve te tij snobe
Ja,ky i fundit pergatit puron...
Shkrepja e shkrepses sinjalizon autopsine e te ardhmes...
E ardhmja arratiset e shpenguar
Gjakvara e gjoksit tim te therur ka shteruar...
Po burojne te tjera 
ide te pavlera

----------


## salamanda

O SHPIRT!

S'shoh me as spektakle njerezore,
as ecejake engjujsh mbi deve...
Me orbitojne syte n'simbolin i infinitit
pas puthjes qe me dhe!

----------


## mondishall

*Gezuar Shefki 2011-ten, me shendet e frymezim te pashtershem. Urime per temen e re.*

----------


## salamanda

Pershendetje Mondi!

DOMOSDO...
Ushtare kundershtare 
shkembejne cigaret e dredhura gjate bombardimit:
erdhi ora e armepushimit!
S'po ta shkaterroj katedralen!
Mos ma bej amfiteatrin germadhe!
Universitetin s'po ta bombardoj!
Mos ma shfaros ate mehalle...
Domosdo,
pas gjithe asaj kasaphane,
kafka meraklinjsh mbajne rradhe ne berberhane...

----------


## salamanda

SI QUHET?!

Quaje puthje a perzirje peshtymash,
quaje pjellori a permbytje luginash,
quaje ere diellore a vallezim aurore;
ajo s'zevendesohet,ajo s'percaktohet!
S'eshte as ngjashme,as e njejte me zhurmen e vetetimes,
...as me gervimat e trines se varrezes rreze kodrines
Ajo terhiqet nga qente eskimeze...urdheron kendeze...
Ajo sundon dhene!
Ajo quhet...
s'e kam idene !

----------


## pranvera bica

> SI QUHET?!
> 
> Quaje puthje a perzirje peshtymash,
> quaje pjellori a permbytje luginash,
> quaje ere diellore a vallezim aurore;
> ajo s'zevendesohet,ajo s'percaktohet!
> S'eshte as ngjashme,as e njejte me zhurmen e vetetimes,
> ...as me gervimat e trines se varrezes rreze kodrines
> Ajo terhiqet nga qente eskimeze...urdheron kendeze...
> ...


Salamande!Ju uroj me shpirt per  frymezimin tuaj!Edhe ky vit ju cofte ne promovime librash...ketu aman ne Shqiperi!Suksese dhe faleminderit per librin tuaj!Respekte!

----------


## salamanda

Pershendetje PRANVERA!

TMERR!

Fryjne ererat ngjyreplota tejpertej pemes me te larte...
dhe ylberet si kamxhike fishkullojne ate diell te arte
Nje aristokrate mitare heton mikropucrat n'ato caste kalimtare
Pse s'duket pasqyra e grimcuar si dashuricka e zbulur?
Si nis nata polare tek nje puthje,nje pije,nje enderr dashurie...?
Por une s'mund te pergjigjem...
U zgjua pranvera?
S'mund te shtriqem...
S'mund te shijoj as uje te njelmet,as buke te thekur...
Kam vdekur!

----------


## EXODUS

> DOMOSDO...
> Ushtare kundershtare 
> shkembejne cigaret e dredhura gjate bombardimit:
> erdhi ora e armepushimit!
> S'po ta shkaterroj katedralen!
> Mos ma bej amfiteatrin germadhe!
> Universitetin s'po ta bombardoj!
> Mos ma shfaros ate mehalle...
> Domosdo,
> ...


Ka filluar te me dhimbsen Gjeneralet!!

----------


## salamanda

Pershendetje EXODUS!

DASHURI E RE

Dikur u puthem neper fushat e blerta
nen hijet delikate te reve te serta...
...Ku s'u degjuan ofshamat tona te befta...

Po plasin fluskat e valeve...zhurmojne guvat ujore
Perplasen protone puthjesh...lind gjithesia...
Perdridhen ndjenjat si fishekzjare e ciklone diellore
Verdallosen stineve ciftet e cmendura nga dashuria
Shen Valentini u shmanget pikave te shiut
Lagen buzet e tua
Etja per ty m'u shua...

----------


## broken_smile

pershendetje salamanda  :buzeqeshje: 

shume te bukura poezite. sec me japin nje ndjesi lehtesie dhe lirie kur i lexoj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## salamanda

Shuuume faleminderit BROKEN SMILE!( Frankly,I'd prefer a radiant one!)


I VETMUAR

Mund te jem mizor,i shemtuar,harbut...
Jam i vetmuar po ju them!
Aq i vetmuar saqe lepij gishtrinjte qe kullojne ***,
vec per nje perqafim njerezor!
Me kthe shpinen tani i dashur lexues...
meqe u tregova vulgar...pa zor
Po futem ne guasken paralindje-vdekje pa perpjekje!
I vetmuar...gazmor!

----------


## salamanda

DESHIRE

Te urrej shume,vertete
por s'po ta therrmoj koken me varre 
tani qe ti fle e qete
Te gjithe urrejtjen qe kam per ty po e shpreh ne kete flete
E lexofshin te gjallet perjete!
O statuje e shkrete...

----------


## salamanda

C'GOJEDHENE!

Po i them gjerat pa pike frike!
Te dhjefsha vargjet magjike poetike!
Pernate e perdite ngjasin dashurite
Dielli i vrojton,hena eshte deshmitare...
por s'u pjerdh fare!...
U shofshin,pra!
Por pa diell s'jetojme dot moj lozonjare...
Romanca s'parafytyrohet pa hene...
C'gojedhene!

----------


## salamanda

POLIGAMI

Pushtojne luginat puhuza te purpurta 
Purteken lumnj te pashtershem pasioni
Permbyten ndjenjat intime 
Grari,lundroni nga te doni!...
Rreth zemres sime...

----------


## salamanda

SKLLAVERI ABSOLUTE

Te dashuroj moj perri e katundit
Punoj per ty,sa me shfrytezon!
Je mendimi im fillestar e i fundit 
Edhe endrrat me hallka m'i zapton
S'te mjafton!?

----------


## salamanda

FATI I IDEALISTIT

Njehere e nje moti kur isha i ri e i zoti,
u martova me nje grua bukuroshe...
Ajo kurre s'i krihte floket...e lashe!
U martova me nje pastertore
qe kurre s'shihej n'pasqyre...valixhet me kembe ia dhashe...
U martova me nje grua qe kuptoi dicka... 
Fet e fet me la!

----------


## salamanda

SHQISAT

Pra,sot une i perdor te gjitha shqisat...
Edhe ti!
Neser shqisat do te me dalin jashte perdorimit
M'i rregullon ti vdekje...
Ua i degjoj lutjet qe lexohen gjate varrimit
E ndjej bilbilin...
Ua i shikoj larmite e trishtimit!
Prek trendafilin...
E nuhas,argjilin...

----------


## salamanda

PARAJSA IME

Sot eshte e hene...
Dite e zymte
Dite pune
Dite paqesore
Dite dhune
Dite lirie 
Dite dashurie
Shpiterisht jetoj mbi nje lule qershie

----------


## salamanda

SIMPATI

Po jep shpit ti moj mbetereshe
E hijshme,e kendshme,grua me peshe...
Ca do thone:Shkelqesia e saj na la...
Te tjere mermerisin :e lashte:  moren engjujt ne krah
Vajtojne sa me s'ka!
Edhe une do t'u prekja,
por jam vdekja!

----------

